
Show HN: Tool for creating a decision matrix - mmorosky
https://mmorosky.github.io/decisionmatrix/
======
mmorosky
I've found the decision matrix method to be great for helping me make tough
decisions in a rational, objective way.

Since it can be a bit complicated to make a decision matrix from scratch, I
put together a small tool for streamlining the steps of creating one. I also
tried to add in some bonus aspects, like being able to represent the level of
uncertainty in each choice, or to change the overall visualization style.

If you like geeking out about this kind of stuff, please give it a try. I
welcome any feedback. (Just don't look at the awful spaghetti code) :)

The writeup: [https://medium.com/@mmorosky/decide-better-with-the-
decision...](https://medium.com/@mmorosky/decide-better-with-the-decision-
matrix-f39c0d078154)

The tool itself:
[https://mmorosky.github.io/decisionmatrix/](https://mmorosky.github.io/decisionmatrix/)

~~~
nautist
I use emacs for that kind of things, but under the hood it's solving linear
equation
[https://turbocafe.keybase.pub/blog/#org3482ee6](https://turbocafe.keybase.pub/blog/#org3482ee6)

